
Show HN: StoryStak – Exquisite Corpse/Telephone-esque story creation - espityle
http://www.StoryStak.com
======
espityle
I recently finished my first website built with Python and Flask. I'm fairly
new to programming and would love to hear about how many mistakes I made and
all of the ways that I could make it better.

Basically it's Exquisite Corpse and Telephone rolled into a website that lets
you create stories with people. I initially just made it for my friends and
myself as an experiment and a learning tool, but I'd like to see what others
think about it.

It saves stories and keeps track of "story trees", randomly fetching a story
piece from the tree each time you read it. People can add new branches to the
story or add to an existing branch. I'm hoping that as the number of stories
increases you'll get to read some pretty weird stuff and that the chance of
reading the exact same thing twice will decrease.

Also I'm a terrible writer so mostly I'm looking for more interesting prompts.

~~~
e12e
For one, you probably want to add some kind of background to the text -- the
large text for the story bits is readable -- but eg:
[http://www.storystak.com/about](http://www.storystak.com/about) is
unreadable.

Perhaps something along the lines of:

    
    
      #content {
        color: white;
        margin: 0.5%;
        padding-top: 2.5%;
        padding-bottom: 2.5%;
    
        border-radius:10px;
        background: #fff; /* fallback for browsers that don't understand rgba */
        background-color: rgba(255,255,255,0.4)/* transparent white */
      }
    

See also eg: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4855348/how-can-i-make-
di...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4855348/how-can-i-make-div-rounded-
corners-with-transparent-background)

~~~
espityle
Oh that's wonderful. Thanks for the tip. I was trying to figure out how to do
something similar.

------
rexpop
Get rid of registration & login. It's an impediment to participation, and it's
unnecessary for the experience.

------
pixellab
I really like the concept. I know there are other sites that do it too, but I
like the simplicity of your site. One comment, the white text can be hard to
read with the background image you're using — I like it as a textural element,
but maybe it doesn't need to underlay the story.

~~~
espityle
Ah, I hadn't seen another site similar to this, but I'm not surprised they
exist. Thanks for the feedback, that's definitely the number one piece of
criticism I keep hearing.

